# Spondylolisthesis



## mwarmke (Aug 18, 2009)

When using ICD-9 codes when dr. has dx of spondylolisthesis with no other information does one use acquired 738.4 or congenital 756.12.  I am alittle bit confused?  Thank you for your assistance


----------



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 18, 2009)

*Acquired Vs. Congenital Spondylolisthesis*

In my opinion, acquired one is more appropriate (unless specified as congenital). Also, patient's age could be helpful - in case of children the probability of congenital is more and in case of adult the acquired one is most likely. But, I have encounted mostly the adult patients' reports so I code 738.4.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's how my surgeons explained it to me.

738.4 can be associated with injuries or it can be a condition that develops later in life, thus becoming a degenerative condition.

756.12 tends to be discovered earlier on...such as a child or young adult. (Cogenital)


----------



## mwarmke (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks I have been using the acquired mostly cause it has been on older adults unless it would say history of or a child.


----------

